# Jo-Jo in sy "peekie"



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice idea Bossie !!
Also nice to see you son and dog again.
But are you sure that the hippos don`t like a Bossie goulash out of a can ?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> But are you sure that the hippos don`t like a Bossie goulash out of a can ?


"Bossie-beef" instead of Bullybeef.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I think the name of this blind is the " no risk no fun " blind.

Here a picture of my last Bushpig hunt with two black helpers, unfortunately my flash at the camera was defect.

View attachment 787861


Sorry, this is my black humor.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I think the name of this blind is the " no risk no fun " blind.
> 
> Here a picture of my last Bushpig hunt with two black helpers, unfortunately my flash at the camera was defect.
> 
> ...


Seems they are not happy I see no smiles.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Jo-Jo*

Hi Bossie. Great idea! You can also "submerge" it into the ground about 1 meter (then the hippo wont be able to roll you around). And you can camouflage it pretty well! Good luck.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Ian, ja. My mind worked overtime yesterday while I was working on this. There is actually a lot of options with this. Like I said, the space inside amazed me. One can definitely "submerge" the tank and cover it with soil and plant grass over it, or one can pull a cammo net over it, you can even cut the tank in half length wise and dig under neath it to make 2 proper pit blinds. What I like most is the fact that it is such an enclosed system. Not much human scent will escape here.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Die Jo-Jo gaan Woensdag veld toe. Saterdag was die ouens op die voer.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie, you break my heart with this pictures:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
Kom piggy kom............. leker leker avos here
I hope to see some trophy pictures from you briefly:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie, you break my heart with this pictures:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:
> Kom piggy kom............. leker leker avos here
> I hope to see some trophy pictures from you briefly:wink:


If I am lucky this weekend, same time same place next week. :wink: But only if I am lucky.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

You have my prayers Bossie !!! And thank you for the Varkie virus what you inoculated me:tongue: Now I must think every evening at 10:00 at you with envy inside me.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> You have my prayers Bossie !!! And thank you for the Varkie virus what you inoculated me:tongue: Now I must think every evening at 10:00 at you with envy inside me.


I now need to teach them to come to the food earlier. The last two days where very wet and cold in Tzaneen.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Bushkey said:


> I now need to teach them to come to the food earlier. The last two days where very wet and cold in Tzaneen.


Hi Bossie. Wet and cold in Tzaneen? I believe the wet part but cold??? Just set their watches forward a couple of hours and they will be on time! What are you feeding them? Good luck, hope you get a big one! Let us know what the outcome is!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Deserthuntr said:


> I believe the wet part but cold???


Jis Ian, it was 11 degrees last night. I nearly didn't make it. I feed them a very special secret "Vaaldam mielie mootie" :wink: If you come visit I will explain.


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Very Interresting*

This looks like a plan and if you ask me A GOOD Plan just a pity I am not part of that plan LOL, Talking about Cold I am Currently working in the US and had the opportunity to bow hunt White tail IN THE SNOW 21F below. Ek het amper gevrek. But it was good experience and I now know how it is done. 

Good luck with them Piggy's

Cheers :beer:

"VAN"


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

this is a brilliant idea!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bosvarke*

Bossie jou blind lyk moerse.Gaan jy die vark met die boog omdop?Hoe gaan dit verder,lanklaas van julle gehoor.Julle moet kom kuier en sterkte.Ons wag vir die fotos ens ens ens.
Philip


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie jou blind lyk moerse.Gaan jy die vark met die boog omdop?Hoe gaan dit verder,lanklaas van julle gehoor.Julle moet kom kuier en sterkte.Ons wag vir die fotos ens ens ens.
> Philip


Met die boog Philip. Ons het gister aand met die nag skiet oefening begin. Kieser buttons geinstaleer ens. Het lanklaas gechat. Sal laat weet as ons deur kom.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Frank. Those smily face coasters came in very handy last night. We are practicing night shooting in total darkness except for a little red LED light illuminating the but. I sorted out my kisser button placement and managed to hit the coaster every time at a distance of 15 meters. This is also the distance I want to hunt the Bushpigs from at night.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie, Heidi want this coasters !!! Nice aiming point:smile:
Is you night light good enough ? I have here the Marauder from Kelly Garmon, this is a very good torch for night hunting. This torch have 120 Lumen and 3 different heads a red one a green one and a white one, also is a adapter for bow on the torch.
Do you remember at Johan Lottering ? He make not only the Big 5 broadheads he make also wireless lights for night hunting.
On the other hand, if you want I can visit you to hold this time the torch for you:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Is you night light good enough ? I have here the Marauder from Kelly Garmon, this is a very good torch for night hunting. This torch have 120 Lumen and 3 different heads a red one a green one and a white one, also is a adapter for bow on the torch.


I am in the fortunate position that my feeding spot is about 20 meters away from my borehole. I pick up 220volts from there to a normal dimmer switch that you find at any DIY store attached to a normal red incandescent light bulb. When the pigs arrive I switch the light on, on it's lowest setting and slowly but surely increase the power to it. 


Karoojager said:


> Do you remember at Johan Lottering ? He make not only the Big 5 broadheads he make also wireless lights for night hunting.


Yes Frank. I saw that light. It is a very clever idea he has there. 


Karoojager said:


> the other hand, if you want I can visit you to hold this time the torch for you:wink:


When you are here next year and there is pigs on the food, I will hold the torch for you.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> When you are here next year and there is pigs on the food, I will hold the torch for you.


I remember at the best night hunting team, driver, torch holder, sleuth and hunter.


----------

